# ENTIRE F-Zero AX Found inside F-Zero GX



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 8, 2013)

F-Zero AX, an arcade version of the GameCube's F-Zero GX, has been recently found in it's entirety in the contents of GX

​



> In 2003 Nintendo released the highly anticipated follow up to their futuristic racing series with F-Zero GX. Upon release, the game also sped into the arcades with F-Zero AX, an adapted version of the game. Although it was assumed these were different games, the arcade game has been found sat dormant within F-Zero GX and is very much accessible.
> If you've managed to play F-Zero AX in the arcades, you're quite the lucky one - very few of these machines still seem to be in use today. F-Zero AX utilised the Triforce arcade system board which was a joint creation between by Namco, Sega, and Nintendo, which was effectively hardware based upon the Nintendo Gamecube.
> This similarity between hardware enabled Nintendo to develop both F-Zero GX and AX at the same time. During development, AX was given a selection of exclusive tracks which could be obtained on GX by inserting your Gamecube memory card into the arcade machine. Upon downloading this additional data, the Gamecube version of the game would then grant access to the hidden AX cup.
> While many of us have been content with F-Zero GX and its many offerings, others have since decided to dig deeper into the decade old game. Upon doing so, they managed to strike gold. Not only were the previously mentioned unlockable AX race tracks included within retail copies of the Gamecube game, but also the entire F-Zero AX arcade game too, in a fully playable form.
> This hidden version of the game, of course, features the much loved timed-arcade-gameplay into the high speed racer, along with the many different coin-op screens not present in the retail version. Gamers can now enjoy a whole new dimension to F-Zero GX at home in true coin-op style. Suddenly the lack of AX machines out in the wild isn't as upsetting.


So how do you access this part of the game? The following Action Replay/GameShark codes should do the trick!

```
Code to access AX [PAL]
Z60V-MZG0-VRAQ2
3DFJ-55T9-J5J7P
NBCW-U1NV-0JDJG
HK7K-0RFW-FNQ8Y
PF4U-P5D0-862X1
9D4X-PVXV-R3FNV
Q7PM-1678-XE7FW
UAB4-HZ2F-AW6X5
T6UV-03PE-1H26C
BN71-WCD5-DYDNW
FHW5-F3D3-B2UZ5
NJR5-FE19-GQ851
5FRQ-P6M4-096F3
85KV-QPJD-4U999
VXM8-U9Y8-URZPR
VZFH-H43M-5N6E3
G71V-JPGY-BPDDZ
GUZD-V5KT-UBKA8
```


```
Code to access AX [NTSC-U]
61TA-AXPK-UAV9E
EHJV-6U30-2DTVE
NBCW-U1NV-0JDJG
HK7K-0RFW-FNQ8Y
PF4U-P5D0-862X1
7HUZ-2PJY-J5TTU
Q7PM-1678-XE7FW
YW2J-AUVE-R79V8
T6UV-03PE-1H26C
R91R-1A6J-ZXN30
1GHM-VQ7W-7HBWW
```
 
Source (Retrocollect)

Personally, I think this is an amazing find! I've wanted to play AX for so long and all we've gotten is Crediar's taunting (I still love you though Crediar!)
I can't wait to load this up and finally see what I missed out on.

What's everyone else's thoughts? Feel free to post any methods that can be used to get this working!


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 8, 2013)

That's really interesting. I'm amazed how an entire arcade game was hidden for such a long time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2013)

Confirmed working in Dolphin 

(Warning: large image)



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 8, 2013)

Cool, now just need to find that app again to convert those codes into GCT files for Dios Mios.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 8, 2013)

Wait, you don't mean use that code in F-Zero GX?  I never play F-Zero AX before.   *gulp*   Even worse, I dont know what kind track they have.   One I hate the most all video game.  Fall in the hole.  Everytime it happen, it scare me to death.  I guess you can say that will be my worst fear.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Confirmed working in Dolphin
> 
> (Warning: large image)
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm trying to get the PAL version working through NeoGamma and my retail copy. No luck yet. Gonna test in Dolphin.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Wait, you don't mean use that code in F-Zero GX? I never play F-Zero AX before. *gulp* Even worse, I dont know what kind track they have. One I hate the most all video game. Fall in the hole. Everytime it happen, it scare me to death. I guess you can say that will be my worst fear.


 
The AX tracks that are unlocked are the tracks in the arcade game. The only way is via Action Replay cheats that are used in Dolphin; it works just fine.



8BitWalugi said:


> Nice! I'm trying to get the PAL version working through NeoGamma and my retail copy. No luck yet. Gonna test in Dolphin.


It's pretty sweet, and the experience is all the better since I have a beefy CPU and GPU.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 8, 2013)

Wait, not F-Zero GX?  I thought AX will be in GC for F-Zero GX.   Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's pretty sweet, and the experience is all the better since I have a beefy CPU and GPU.


The PAL codes don't seem to be working at all. :/

Don't have an NTSC copy, so I can't test that code.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 8, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Wait, not F-Zero GX? I thought AX will be in GC for F-Zero GX. Sorry, my mistake.


Use these codes in F Zero GX for gamecube. It will "unlock" the secret game F-Zero AX mode.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing. I would've thought that the chances of something like this happening were... F-Zero.

...

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh!   Lol.  ^^'  *groan*  I hate deaf school so much.  That why my reading level is suck.


----------



## Celice (Mar 8, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> That's really interesting. I'm amazed how an entire arcade game was hidden for such a long time.


A ZX spectrum emulator--fully working--was hidden away in Goldeneye 64 for the longest time, discovered only, what, a year ago?

It is interesting to see all the little things that can be uncovered with either time or effort.


----------



## emigre (Mar 8, 2013)

This is actually legitimately fucking awesome.


----------



## deshayzilla (Mar 8, 2013)

Kinda ironic the best release by Nintendo this year was completely unintentional.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm really surprised, I thought the other F-Zero would've just gotten the AX.


----------



## juggalomars (Mar 8, 2013)

and no one has posted it yet? Well here,

Code to access AX [NTSC-U]
04004930 806D831C
04004934 28030000
04004938 41820014
0400493C 3C630019
04004940 8083D550
04004944 64844001
04004948 9083D550
0400494C 7FE3FB78
04004950 4801664C
0401AF98 4BFE9998

Used this to convert the code, would convert the PAL one too but too busy playing AX, later.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/use-gamecube-cheats-with-neogamma.313218/


----------



## deshayzilla (Mar 8, 2013)

juggalomars said:


> and no one has posted it yet? Well here,
> 
> Code to access AX [NTSC-U]
> 04004930 806D831C
> ...


 
I tried to convert it and it didn't work. This code looks different so I'll try it out. Thanks!


----------



## 2ndApex (Mar 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Cool, now just need to find that app again to convert those codes into GCT files for Dios Mios.


 
You actually don't even need GCT files, it's possible to embed codes in to a Gamecube ISO!

There's no easy program or method to do it though. You're gonna have to ask the Smash Gamecube/Wii modding wizards who have already done it on Melee.


----------



## juggalomars (Mar 8, 2013)

Forgot to add the link, derp. Fixed it in my other post. AX seems to work pretty well except it won't save anything, no biggie.


----------



## purechaos996 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow.....it's hard to believe that this was hidden for so long, like it's been years since the games been released and no one noticed it, it makes you wonder what else has been hidden away in games yet to be discovered. really cool find!


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Wow, that's amazing. I would've thought that the chances of something like this happening were... F-Zero.
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay, I'm done.


Reminded me of this:

It's like the pun that keeps on giving!


----------



## chyyran (Mar 8, 2013)

Gonna have to try this in Dolphin sometime.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 8, 2013)

You have GOT to be kidding me. An ENTIRE GAME was hidden for years within another game? 

Wow...gotta say my birthday starts out nice already. And I've only been awake for like thirty minutes.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Mar 8, 2013)

Explains the AX cup.However I find this very interesting.....

Who would ever guess the Triforce cabinet had a preloader and a gamecube in them!


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 8, 2013)

hmmmmm.... so that's where that little fat kid came from...


----------



## loco365 (Mar 8, 2013)

If this is a ghetto Triforce loader, I wonder if it can accept other Triforce roms?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 8, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> If this is a ghetto Triforce loader, I wonder if it can accept other Triforce roms?


I played with it for a bit, and judging from the presentation (The 'Save Replay' menu is named 'F-Zero GX Menu'), I'd say that it just has the resources of AX in GX, and it swaps them out and modifies where fit.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Confirmed working in Dolphin


Oh snap! Time to bust out dolphin again


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 8, 2013)

I guess a bit of an update,

The PAL code does *not* work on actual hardware, I've tested and it's been reported before. A bit of a disappointment for PAL users such as myself.

The NTSC code supposedly does. I wouldn't know.

Note, I'm using NeoGamma to boot my disc with the .gct in the 'codes' folder on my SD card. It detects the file (Says 'Patching codes' or whatever), but doesn't work caus PAL.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Mar 8, 2013)

So you mean to tell me that if I use my Action Replay on my GX game I get this?


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 8, 2013)

EMP Knightmare said:


> So you mean to tell me that if I use my Action Replay on my GX game I get this?


AXactly....... Just make sure you use the NTSC version of the game.
Some users reported difficulty to make the cheat work on the PAL release.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 8, 2013)

So I'm gonna have to be the one to use this huh?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a friend who will be very happy about this.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 8, 2013)

THE F-ZERO FRANCHISE STILL LIVES!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 8, 2013)

Man, I love shit like this.  Something hidden deep in a game for years that finally gets discovered.  Like how the Memory manager screen in the Gamecube is just a really slowed down version of the Famicom Disk System theme.  Or the pilot of South Park being hidden in the first Tiger Woods PGA tour game for the Playstation (though I don't think that was hidden for too long).  Makes me wonder what else has just been sitting there not yet discovered.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 8, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> THE F-ZERO FRANCHISE STILL LIVES!!!!!!!!! XD


It was already living... in my heart.


----------



## squablo (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok. I have the NTSC retail disc, and I also am using devolution through wiiflow, can I make this work? Absolutely love F-zero. Somebody drop some knowledge on me!!!


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 8, 2013)

Found out about this yesterday, and got it working using DIOS MIOS with USBLoaderGX & Ocarina/gct file method, runs a treat! 
Was actually this place where I figured out how to do it too: http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-use-ocarina-with-dios-mios.330291/
squablo, I use neither wiiflow or devolution so I dunno, it's probably a different method, but I'm assuming it shouldn't be too difficult...


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 8, 2013)

It's not like these tracks weren't playable in GX in the first place, you could unlock AX by either being good at the game (US/EU versions only) or taking your memory card to a F-Zero AX arcade unit. If unlocking them normally is too hard for you then use a code to do it, though I highly suggest taking your time and try to do it on your own. It's really satisfying and really helps you improve your game, there are excellent guides on how to do it on the net.

Still, neat that they found the arcade interface hidden inside the game after all these years, hopefully more people get interested in picking up GX again thanks to these news.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 8, 2013)

Since the tracks were already unlockable, this isn't that amazing, but it's still kind of cool that they even left the AX menus in the game


----------



## seam (Mar 8, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Since the tracks were already unlockable, this isn't that amazing, but it's still kind of cool that they even left the AX menus in the game


 
yeah it's really not that amazing. The only thing you're really getting to see is some of the menu that was in the arcade version which lets you select the ax cup tracks that were already in GX to begin with (like the real jdbye just stated) and ALSO this is not the "entire" game.

as Crediar himself has stated, it's missing several things.

missing:

attract mode

controls explanation screen

arcade settings menu

winning event screen(when you finish a race the game just resets)

obviously coin related stuff is missing, no continue screens. also it looks like other things are missing as well. I'm assuming there's no end game screens, you can't actually beat the game as it just resets after every race (someone correct me if I'm wrong about this). At any rate, it's neat to see this hidden away in the game.


----------



## SinR (Mar 8, 2013)

Yo dawg, we heard you like F-Zero, so we put F-Zero inside your F-Zero so you can F-Zero while you F-Zero.

or something.

Anyways, that's pretty cool that it was hidden for so long


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 8, 2013)

People that want to run F-zero AX in Dolphin. As far as I know Dolphin can emulate Triforce arcade games so, instead of using F-zero GX to play F-zero AX, you could just download the real F-Zero AX and play it on Dolphin normally


----------



## seam (Mar 8, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> People that want to run F-zero AX in Dolphin. As far as I know Dolphin can emulate Triforce arcade games so, instead of using F-zero GX to play F-zero AX, you could just download the real F-Zero AX and play it on Dolphin normally


 
the only Triforce game that i could get dolphin to run is MarioKart GP 2. ill try f-zero again sometime.



and this f-zero AX code has been out since november/december from the looks of it.


----------



## Rockohoward (Mar 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Cool, now just need to find that app again to convert those codes into GCT files for Dios Mios.


 
Already converted. And I confirm that it works on the NTSC version. Sorry for the double post, didnt see this thread first.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 8, 2013)

Definitely going to try this out later.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone figured anything out with the PAL version?

Also, whatever did happen regarding F-Zero AX's loader on Wii? Did Crediar still not release anything?

It'd be great if he could now...


----------



## mrgone (Mar 10, 2013)

Can I play my original PAL fzero disc in AX mode on my wii?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 10, 2013)

mrgone said:


> Can I play my original PAL fzero disc in AX mode on my wii?


According to my tests, all have failed. DM(L) on a US version works though, booting through USB Loader GX.


----------



## Fire-WSP (Mar 10, 2013)

The Pal Code works fine on real HW with Mios Dios 2.8.
However when you enter the Settings Menu it crashes. (Could be same in NTSC)
You can create your own cgt here: http://geckocodes.org/index.php?gct
Unfortunately there is no Code for the Japanese Version yet.

Some people here talking about AX is a whole new Game hidden in GX but that's wrong.
AX is the same Game but with different Game Modes. It uses the same Assets.
In fact AX is a stripped down Version of GX which just focus on Arcade Driving with no Story and stuff.
All what the Code is doing is enable the AX Mode.
However it would be nice to have also the F-Zero AX Logo in the Game 

About Quadforce, well it would be still nice to play the Triforce Rom but now Crediar's work about that got less interesting.
He is doing some really fine programs. I like his work but i just can't understand his behavior regarding Quadforce.
Sure there where some stupid assholes leaking a earlier Version and yes such things should not happen but in the end Crediar was the Hero anyway because he made a such nice Program.
He also could have been the Hero for the Guys who wants to play Triforce AX but all he is doing is making a nice Video showing perfect Gameplay, mentions proper Controller support, even for Wavebird and just torture everybody with not releasing it just because of a few assholes. I can understand that he was mad with this guys but his attitude towards the rest of the world regarding this matter is really bad.
Instead of being the Hero he is playing the primadonna... it is his software of course and he can do what he wants but oh well...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 10, 2013)

Fire-WSP said:


> The Pal Code works fine on real HW with Mios Dios 2.8.
> However when you enter the Settings Menu it crashes. (Could be same in NTSC)
> You can create your own cgt here: http://geckocodes.org/index.php?gct
> Unfortunately there is no Code for the Japanese Version yet.


Could you post your code or is sharing not allowed? :I


----------



## Fire-WSP (Mar 10, 2013)

Here the gct file which worked for me.
http://www.file-upload.net/download-7309592/GFZP01.gct.html
Just place it in the same directory where your Iso is.


----------



## drakorex (Mar 18, 2013)

Tried converting the codes and loading them from a text file through wiiflow. Keep getting a green screen.. Anyone else able to get it to work? Btw, I thought I recalled being to unlock car parts exclusive to ax for use in gx. Could be wrong.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 19, 2013)

The code has since been updated.
Newest codes bellow:
PAL


Spoiler






> F-Zero AX: Pilot Points Menu After Race
> 4BHH-6U6T-W40E4
> CA4U-F9BG-JFAT2
> 3NEY-P7X5-DMP8Z
> ...







NTSC:


Spoiler






> F-Zero AX: Pilot Points Menu After Race
> XGM9-W4R5-MD3MV
> 9XQJ-BPH1-KTGT4
> W7K9-GGH3-UYY93
> ...







Source: PAL NTSC


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, there are way more hidden things in GX.

like 3 modes you can't access in GX or AX normally.

here's a little demo:


yesterday i hacked a new code to access the pilot points menu after an entire grand prix. instead of the interview, the pilot points menu appears. if a memory card is inserted into slot b, you will unlock the secret mute city theme

Code for PAL Version [CosmoCortney]
GeckoCode format:
077E2C64 00000008
56E0E984 0001741C
E0000000 80008000
077E2C94 00000008
56D29D54 00075EF0

Action Replay Format:
A0UD-YKXA-XFH6Z
UARC-0GV2-Q6A3K
7E1Y-UNGX-Q5WXU
NMHM-5Q7F-9HBFZ
755B-EVJ5-PK6C1

To the original F-Zero AX Game:
i hacked the iso and avoided the required card reader scanning error or what ever it is lol.
the Nintendo and Sega logo appears. when the intro song starts, the game freezes. but that's enough to access the License Card Set-Up menu:

i dont think it's included in the GX's AX version.

another iso hack made it possible to access a F-Zero GX liking main menu. the only difference is it has a mode called "One Course Race" instead of "Grand Prix".
the option menu looks a bit differently to the GX's one. The "One Course Race" mode has the 4 Standart F-Zero GX cups. but they are named differently (Jack-, Queen-, King and Diamond Cup)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm wondering if it'd be possible to hack parts of GX to enable some of AX's features, mainly to be used in conjunction with the codes.

Like getting the AX mode to save.

It's either hack GX into AX, or amass 500EUR for Crediar to release QuadForce. :/


----------

